# Profession Pen #2: The Electrician



## Spike (Jan 8, 2006)

This pen is made from common electrical parts.
(wood) heat shrink body. handmade cb made from copper ground wire.
the clip is made from a ring terminal sordered to a piece of wire which is sordered to a alligator clamp. Satin nickel other parts.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 8, 2006)

A 'frankenstein' effort. Admire the effort but not the execution.[xx(]


----------



## Thumbs (Jan 8, 2006)

Spike, On the home page, check through the articles and see the pen made by wrapping copper wire around the tubes and then flooding the windings with solder.

I admire your inventiveness, but ......... maybe "shocking" would best descibe this effort?![:0][}]


----------



## Spike (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Thumbs_
> <br />Spike, On the home page, check through the articles and see the pen made by wrapping copper wire around the tubes and then flooding the windings with solder.
> 
> I admire your inventiveness, but ......... maybe "shocking" would best descibe this effort?![:0][}]


Ive seen that one. I don't really like too much. I do not like the idea of metal flying at me at really fast speeds. becides I am trying to keep everything looking as stock as possable. that pen doesn't look like wire.
That is heat shrink on wood.
Im still working on it. The clip will get neater.


----------



## Spike (Jan 8, 2006)

what do you not like about it.


----------



## pete00 (Jan 8, 2006)

cute..Ahh what the mind can come up with. I think the clip is a little rough. But i cant suggest anything to make it neater looking sorry. Wait ! a brain flash,
i think i saw a fuse puller some where that looked like a cloths pin.
Well mabey not a flash.


----------



## Spike (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />cute..Ahh what the mind can come up with. I think the clip is a little rough. But i cant suggest anything to make it neater looking sorry. Wait ! a brain flash,
> i think i saw a fuse puller some where that looked like a cloths pin.
> Well mabey not a flash.


Yeah that is what i need to fix. ( Im not the greatest sorderer in town). the sorder wouldn't stick to the ring terminal. the plastic part wouldnt go back on. I'll leave it off next time. I tried  rapping the top with electrical tape but it made it look worse.
Thanks Ill work on it tommrow.


----------



## Spike (Jan 8, 2006)

Any one have an idea for a pen holder that is related to electrical?


----------



## Tubby (Jan 8, 2006)

Spike,

Why not try using a fuse holder for the pen holder.  Just a thought!!

Tubby_1

Ed Jordan 
Wichita Falls Tx


----------



## agfox (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spike_
> <br />Any one have an idea for a pen holder that is related to electrical?



Seems a simple piece of metal conduit with a lockwasher screwed on the bottom would be an easy fix.

N.


----------



## Texas Taco (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spike_
> <br />Any one have an idea for a pen holder that is related to electrical?



Gut or at least that is what we called or an old insulator.


----------



## ldimick (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spike_
> <br />Any one have an idea for a pen holder that is related to electrical?



How about a multimeter probe?


----------



## Texas Taco (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ldimick
> 
> How about a multimeter probe?
> _


_

That might also be a cleaner clip for the pen._


----------

